# I canned meat for the first time ever!



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Today my big 23 quart pressure canner arrived, just in time for me to process a deer that had been in the cooler for a few days. So I called up 16 pints of it. I HAD to try one after they came out....it is DELICIOUS!! I am SO happy I have a way to preserve the venison without having to rely on my overly-full freezer!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

Congratulations! Isn't that a wonderful feeling? I've never canned venison, but did stew meat this year, and loved the results. Lately I've been canning chicken --it's so easy and so good.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

mary said:


> Congratulations! Isn't that a wonderful feeling? I've never canned venison, but did stew meat this year, and loved the results. Lately I've been canning chicken --it's so easy and so good.


Was just talking with a friend about canning chicken today. How do you do yours?


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

farmergirl said:


> Was just talking with a friend about canning chicken today. How do you do yours?


I've just been doing store bought fresh chicken breasts, when they are on sale. I put the meat in the jar, pour hot water over it, and pressure at 10 for an hour and a half. It's super easy since you don't have to precook, and makes really good product. And so convenient to have chicken always ready on the shelf to add to things.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Congratulations! A great skill to know! Freezer Beware! LOL


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I do the same with chicken but add no water, where did you learn to add water, I might have to try it that way, but there is always about 3/4 of juice when I get done.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

It is awesome knowing that my meat won't go bad if the power goes out. And.....dinner is already nearly done since the meat is cooked! I could not believe how good it tasted....like a roast that was in the crock pot all day.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

acde said:


> I do the same with chicken but add no water, where did you learn to add water, I might have to try it that way, but there is always about 3/4 of juice when I get done.


I'm just going by what I read in the Ball Blue Book. But I'm skinning the breasts, because I don't like the skin. And I do mostly boneless or breasts which don't have much bone anyway. So I think mine needs the water. Makes good broth.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

BarbadosSheep said:


> It is awesome knowing that my meat won't go bad if the power goes out. And.....dinner is already nearly done since the meat is cooked! I could not believe how good it tasted....like a roast that was in the crock pot all day.


That's what I like! Having shelf-stable food and meals in a minute. And so good!


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I have two questions, since I recently canned venson for the first time, and yes it is great. I have tried two pints of it and am really happy with the results. I put a piece of fried bacon and a small hunk of onion in each jar. Tastes great.

My first question is; After you've used the jars for canning venison, is it hard to get your jars clean, well spotlessly clean? I washed these two jars several times and there is some slight discolorization that really doesn't seem to want to leve that surface. What do y'all do about that or have you experienced it?

2nd; When canning venison, I used the cold pack method. Had enough broth in there at the end to just about cover the meat entirely. Should I add about a tablespoon or two of beef broth or maybe water so the jars will have enough broth in there to come up to the 1 inch headspace when they're done? What I got was the meat at about a inch and a half, and the broth at about that level as well, maybe a fraction less. But I don't want to overfill the jars with liquid if the meat is going to make it's own like this, if I do, won't that cause leakage during the process?

Thanks,
Fox.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

When I can meat, I put in enough water or broth to reach the required head space. Just did up 24 quarts of chicken and 11 qts of dog food (pig liver and neck bones) this weekend.

Congrats on starting to can meat!! I love the convenience of it, and just knowing that if the freezer dies, I have a way of saving all that investment!

Moldy


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

foxfiredidit said:


> I have two questions, since I recently canned venson for the first time, and yes it is great. I have tried two pints of it and am really happy with the results. I put a piece of fried bacon and a small hunk of onion in each jar. Tastes great.
> 
> My first question is; After you've used the jars for canning venison, is it hard to get your jars clean, well spotlessly clean? I washed these two jars several times and there is some slight discolorization that really doesn't seem to want to leve that surface. What do y'all do about that or have you experienced it?
> 
> ...


Is your discoloration on the inside or outside of the jars? If outside, add a healthy splash of vinegar to your canner water before you process them. If its on the inside, put your jars in a boiling water bath, again, with the vinegar, just make sure the water is over the top of the jars so it can circulate inside each of them.

When I can venison - I do hot pack - I always fill my jars to the one inch - only ever had one not seal, I guess that is an acceptable 'fail' rate.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks FT, Yes the stain is on the inside of the jars. I will try the boiling water/vinegar solution. I have it on both jars that I've opened, both were cold pack. 

Fox.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

We've recently had funerals in my immediate family and have been the recipients of different homemade vegetable soups from generous neighbors and friends. Many of these were meatless so I was able to just open a jar of our canned meat and add it to the vegetable & stock. Perfect!


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Yesterday I stuck the rest of my Christmas Turkey (skin, bones, legs and thighs) in my pressure cooker with some water and cooked it for 2 hours. Then I canned 7 pints of the most delicious turkey stock. I sure am enjoying this canner!


----------

